# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  What is the legacy of the bodybuilders of the '60's & 70's ?

## Canes4Ever

Tell us what you think the legacy of the bodybuilders of the 1960's and 1970's is upon the sport of bodybuilding in the Modern Era ?

Did they lay the foundation of today's bodybuilding or is it an almost alien sport from what it was pre-1980 ?

----------


## Canes4Ever

bump

----------

